# The best picture frame clamp



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

I have look at lot's of picture frame clamps. I want someone that has used the clamp and if it is a good one. I don't want the single corner clamp. That would mean 4 of them. I make lot's of frame's and want something that is good and fast. Also so the corner's don't glued to the corner? Their are lot's of them but only want the one that most work's for you . thanks for the reply's


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

This style has worked the best for me. Applies even pressure to all four corners, easy to see the face alignment. Simple to make in the shop, use a handscrew clamp to draw the arms together. 
Amazon.com: Picture Frame Clamp: Home Improvement


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

+1 Hammer1. Although for the money, I would just buy one. They're at Grizzly for about $19 + S&H.


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ditto on the same clamp. Had mine for years, has all the features I need. Very adjustable, tight clamping, plastic no-stick corners, breaks down for easy storage...and cheap! Good luck, Mike


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know what "lot's of frames" adds up to. but i saw this demo'd at a tool show friday and we're going to order one for our shop. awesome. no clamps required. Does anyone have any experience with these dovertail joining systems?

http://www.hoffmann-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=15


----------

